# Help! I'm a first time gsd owner and I don't know what to do anymore



## AileenGenevine (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello I'm a first time gsd owner I had my dog since she was a puppy. my mom doesn't really like hyper dogs so she made me put my gsd outside in the garage when she was 4 months and woild only let me bring her in to eat . I now moved out and my dog is 10 months old and I want to have her inside with me but she's too crazy I don't know what I can do to house train her or where to even start. She only knows how to sit but she doesn't always listen . HELP PLEASE!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you have time and money, hire a trainer as soon as possible. If not, rehome her through rescue. Very sad.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A normal GSD can be house-trained in 3-5 days. Tether the dog to you so that you start to pick up on her potty-signals. by this I mean put her on a leash in the house, and carry the leash around with you all day, every day for a while (a couple of weeks, maybe). The dog should be right next to you, always, during this tethering period.

Get in the habit to take the dog out after every meal, after waking up from a nap, and first thing in the morning -- and if it's been more than 2 hours, just because. When she does business outside, give it a name ("good potty") and praise like she made you the happiest human in the world -- excited enough that the neighbors laugh at you. If she doesn't go in 15 minutes, go back in, and go back out again a little later. It's really that easy. If you want to get fancy, add a bell to the door, and ring it every time you go out so that she learns to ring the bell when she wants to go out. 

The idea here is you are setting the dog up to succeed by having her in the right place (her potty area outside) at the right time (moments when she's most likely to need to relieve herself) -- then you get to praise her for doing the right thing, and she associates that behavior with good stuff. If you do it consistently, it becomes habitual for her to go outside.

If she's not tethered to you, she should be crated. Google "How to Crate Train Your Dog" for lots of websites explaining how to do this. 

And get the dog in an obedience class ASAP. The class isn't for the dog, it's for you.

I routinely foster dogs that have previously lived _years _outside and acclimate them to the house. I rarely have a dog that isn't happy as a clam living inside, house trained, within a week. Some figure it out in 48 hours. This situation is all you, not the dog -- you need someone to help you learn how to communicate with and teach the dog.


----------



## AileenGenevine (Nov 12, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> If you have time and money, hire a trainer as soon as possible. If not, rehome her through rescue. Very sad.


No I don't have money at the moment for that and no I'm not going to rehome her because she's not aggressive or anything like that she's a loving dog she is just too hyper plus she's my first dog ever


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A beginning course at an obedience club can cost well under $100. Some parks & recreation agencies offer 6-week courses for as little as $50. Training doesn't have to be expensive. Give up any extras you can to afford a beginner course -- you really will benefit from having someone to demonstrate techniques and help you shape behavior in a way that's fun for you and the dog.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

AileenGenevine said:


> No I don't have money at the moment for that and no I'm not going to rehome her because she's not aggressive or anything like that she's a loving dog she is just too hyper plus she's my first dog ever


You have shown yourself to be way out of your comfort zone, and in the deep end of trouble.. You have also been given solid advice: disregarding it is a foolish mistake and the dog will be worse off for it.


----------



## AileenGenevine (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you this has really helped a lot I'm going to start looking for places to go to classes and do you know how to make her less hyper though?


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

What kind of exercise is she getting on a daily basis?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Exercise. Play. Mental stimulation. Obedience training. 

There's no magic formula. You've got to do good stuff with the dog to drain the energy, develop leadership skills to calm her, and help her develop mature impulse control. 

About half of the dog being hyper is probably reacting to you, even though you don't mean for it to happen. Example: my DH visited one of our rescue's foster volunteers having trouble with an "out of control" (hyper) young dog that wouldn't listen to humans. Within 5 minutes of him showing up, the dog totally changed and became lovely and calm--he didn't _do _anything but take the leash. It was his quiet, calm, confident presence that caused the change. The dog calmed down and relaxed almost instantly and was immediately obedient--no corrections or other interventions, just a change in the person handling the leash. Your dog is kind of in need of someone like that taking the leash right now. Do you have any friends that are experienced dog handlers who can come visit and go for a walk with you?

Dogs _know _when you aren't confident and don't know what you're doing, and it makes most dogs anxious and frenetic. That behavior stresses the human out , and the dog knows that too, so it all gets worse with more frenetic energy. Pretty soon, you're in an ugly cycle. The dog can't fix it. You can though.


----------



## AileenGenevine (Nov 12, 2015)

viking said:


> What kind of exercise is she getting on a daily basis?


I walk her every day and we go to the park I let her free for about an hour and she runs around but that's about it I'm not sure that's enough


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

AileenGenevine said:


> I walk her every day and we go to the park* I let her free* for about an hour and she runs around but that's about it I'm not sure that's enough


 Please stop this, right now. You already said she doesn't listen, not listening means no off leash. If you have a securely fenced area for her to play that would be awesome.

You have gotten some great advice, here are a few things to try in the meantime
Put her dinner in a treat ball. You can pick one up from Walmart for about $10.
Take her dinner and walk quickly through the house dropping 2-3 kibbles every few steps. This one has the added bonus of teaching her to follow and watch you.
Hide toys and teach her to find them. Super easy, take her favorite toy place it in plain sight and tell her 'find it'. When she grabs it tell her she's a good girl. Gradually make it harder. You can do this with treats or dinner as well.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

German Shepherd pups take a lot of work, but it is well worth it. Get help from trainers when you can. Ask the humane societies to see if they have a good but inexpensive trainer to lead you to.

In the meantime, be calm, like posted below. Keep playing. Set fair rules. Do all of this and by the time your dog is two years old you won't believe what a wonderful pal you have.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a whole new environment for her. It will be similar to having a puppy all over again. Is she in a crate? Explain acting crazy--is it when you come home? If she is not in a crate. A crate is a good place to start. You can incorporate obedience in everyday living. She sits before she eats, she sits before the leash goes on, she sits at the door. She don't get any attention until all four paws are on the ground. You should have treats in all pockets, on the counter, by the door. She doesn't get a treat until she behaves. Don't ever repeat the command, you say it once and wait it out. Repeating it will tell her she can do it whenever and that is what you don't want.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AileenGenevine said:


> No I don't have money at the moment for that and no I'm not going to rehome her because she's not aggressive or anything like that she's a loving dog she is just too hyper plus she's my first dog ever


If rehoming is not an option and to save money you can get a couple of good books like : The Power of Positive Training from Pat Miller
or The Dog Listener from Patricia McConnell. 
Read up on Nothing In Life Is Free. If you type in the issues in the search button, you can self educate plenty on this forum. This first year is crucial.
Also take him places so he can discover the world but on leash only and lots of rewards for good behavior.
Check out classes carefully before you sign up to see if you would enjoy them and especially the trainer.
GSD are huge projects but if you are committed the payoff is huge too.
Good luck to you and your dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I use a flirt pole, several times a day, to play with my 1 year old pup. She loves it and it really drains off the excess energy. Do a search for threads on flirt poles. Most of us make our own. They are not expensive to make.


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

This is assuming that her need for mental and physical exercise is being met: what about _teaching_ her how to be calm in the house?

My guy is about the same age as yours and once he stopped taking puppy naps all the time, I had a hard time getting him to settle in the house. We were doing tons of obedience, walks, fetch etc but it seemed like he would just keep going once we got home.

Our trainer described it to us that these dogs are born to be working/be busy, and that relaxing and settling down is sometimes a skill they need to learn (this resonated with me because I'm also the same way... I always feel like I need to be doing something productive and had to learn that sometimes it's ok just to sit still). She gave us these suggestions, and it is amazing how well they have worked and how much more enjoyable life at home is now.

Put all the toys away - toys are for play time outside only. Keep a leash on her in the house so she can't run around. Lots of petting and treats when she's lying or sitting calmly beside you. Teach her the kind of behaviour that is expected when inside the house and correct her when needed. Be consistent and calm. Remember that you're the boss  She doesn't get to run around like a maniac and do whatever she wants anymore.

There's so much great advice on this forum, especially for us first time owners! Keep asking questions and seeking help. 
Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Magwart said:


> A normal GSD can be house-trained in 3-5 days. Tether the dog to you so that you start to pick up on her potty-signals. by this I mean put her on a leash in the house, and carry the leash around with you all day, every day for a while (a couple of weeks, maybe). The dog should be right next to you, always, during this tethering period.
> 
> Get in the habit to take the dog out after every meal, after waking up from a nap, and first thing in the morning -- and if it's been more than 2 hours, just because. When she does business outside, give it a name ("good potty") and praise like she made you the happiest human in the world -- excited enough that the neighbors laugh at you. If she doesn't go in 15 minutes, go back in, and go back out again a little later. It's really that easy. If you want to get fancy, add a bell to the door, and ring it every time you go out so that she learns to ring the bell when she wants to go out.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What area do you live in? Maybe someone can suggest a trainer or a group. 

YOur dog just needs to understand the rules of the house. Basic obedience and proper exercise will help with that. Finding ways to keep her mind busy will help as well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Aileen Sounds like you werent raised w/ dogs in the house but really want your shepherd to have a life with you . I didnt grow up w/ dogs in the house either.The post by Magwart is a great one the tie the dog to you does work. I just recently adopted a gsd girl who lived in a pasture and was never in a house and she potty trained pretty quick. The exercise is a big factor and she has to have several walks a day or lots of stimulation through obedience ,tracking exercises ,etc. . Its been two months and she is definitely calmer. You will get there. You love your dog and want to learn so your in the right place. Trainers are a real help though. Check out if your county pound or humane society might be able to steer you to some free taining classes. When you say she's crazy your talking hyper right? Mental stuff likes puzzles while in her crate tires them out in addition to the walks and play. Hang in there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You need to either commit to the dog and take it to training classes, or you need to find a home for the dog that will. 

Do you have cable? Internet? Do you eat out? Ever? Fast food? Junk food? Soda pop? Cell phone? 

You need to reconfigure your priorities and get yourself what you NEED. Training a GSD is a necessity, not a luxury like those other things I mentioned. 

If your pup gets hit by a car or is vomiting blood, what are you going to do? 
You will take the dog to the vet. Good. That is what you should do. 

But, training a dog, taking the dog to classes is every bit as important as taking the dog to the vet, because being untrained is the number 1 reason dogs die in the US. 

No. 1. 

The vast majority of dogs in shelters are not there because of breeders, or because people died and left no one to care for their dog, or because people became homeless. Nope. The main reason is because people get a puppy they have no business getting and then fail to train the dog. The dog becomes inconvenient or a liability and they dump it. Then they get another puppy. 

And millions of unwanted (because they lack training) dogs get the needle every year. 

Don't be that guy. 

If you can find the dough to take the dog to the vet if it is vomiting blood, you can find the money to get into some training classes. If you have to sell your food stamps and live on bean soup for a month, your young dog needs training. And you are a newbie, and you have no business trying to do it on your own. 

If you cannot commit to what your dog needs, exercise, time, training, leadership, management, then find someone who can.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not really in conflict with the advise given but I tend to offer solutions for those that can do what it takes.

Links to links as it were and in one of them you will see "I just got a rescue what do I do??" Start there and lose the "Dog Park" thing, That's covered also, welcome aboard.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I definitely don't think that regaining or having a paid trainer is a must if you have the time and patience to research training. Like others have said they are quick learners. ASPCA has a wonderful website and if you look at the behavioral training section they have very specific and detailed instructions on training. Honestly training a little every day regardless of the trick or obedience command will increase the puppy's attention and calmness inside the house. Just use delicious treats and make it fun I bet you will be both happy in a matter of days. Our 10month old puppy is still crazy (and was fairly insane until now) but every time he got wild I pulled out the treats and did some "drills" works like a charm. Ps ask chip about "sit on the dog" it works wonders... Or try googling it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Not really in conflict with the advise given but I tend to offer solutions for those that can do what it takes.
> 
> Links to links as it were and in one of them you will see "I just got a rescue what do I do??" Start there and lose the "Dog Park" thing, That's covered also, welcome aboard.


Opps forgot to post "the" main link. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378530-post4.html Pretty much everything you know to know is in there are can be found on Jeff Gellamn and Sean's site.

The training calmness into a dog "The Place Command" and "Sit on the Dog" are there.

Start with "I just got a rescue" heed the "Dog Park" warning and walk your dog! See "Who Pet's my Puppy or Dog" and sources for finding a trainer if you opt for that.

Go over the links and you'll be a better postion to ask questions.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wick said:


> I definitely don't think that regaining or having a paid trainer is a must if you have the time and patience to research training. Like others have said they are quick learners. ASPCA has a wonderful website and if you look at the behavioral training section they have very specific and detailed instructions on training. Honestly training a little every day regardless of the trick or obedience command will increase the puppy's attention and calmness inside the house. Just use delicious treats and make it fun I bet you will be both happy in a matter of days. Our 10month old puppy is still crazy (and was fairly insane until now) but every time he got wild I pulled out the treats and did some "drills" works like a charm. Ps ask chip about "sit on the dog" it works wonders... Or try googling it.


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I disagree. 

You need classes. 

You haven't the first idea how to start potty training. Your dog needs a lot more than house training. And you are brand new. 

You can read books, or websites. That is true. But what books and a website cannot do for you is that they do not see you, in person, interacting with the dog. An unbiased third party with some experience, can tell you what you are doing with your body that you are unaware of, that your pup is picking up on.

Yes, yes this is important for people who want snappy obedience. But it is also helpful for people who want their dogs to mind. 

Also, a class will have other dogs, being managed by other people. You cannot raise a GSD in a vacuum. The distractions in classes will help you manage distractions in the world, in your home, outside of your home. We really can't do that for you. 

And, when you pay the money for a class, when you dig deep in your pockets, when you work extra shifts to afford it, or when you give up cable, well, you are going to go every week. And you will have those other people -- you will make it happen, you will do the work if you put your money where your mouth is. 

We here, shoo, you can be angry with us and never show up here again and you have lost a thing. You can tell us how this isn't working or that isn't working and we can run circles trying to help you, and you can be sitting there watching Netflix while the pup is in the kitchen pooping on the floor. We don't know. We can't see you interacting with the puppy.

Why would you do that?

Don't know. Some of us do better when we have a class to be accountable. But sometimes we do better when we see the progress. When we are reading seven different ways to teach the dog to heel or to come, and you don't have an outside eye telling you why the dog is responding the way he is. 

Find the money for classes. Not petsmart. Not petco. They are over priced and they have their hands tied. You need a real set of classes with a real trainer.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Totally agree with Selzer. This new owner needs the support of a class. She's struggling, in over her head, and needs a human to coach her on how to turn it around.

What happens in a beginner class with newbies is the trainer works on _teaching the human_ on all sorts of things, most of which can't be learned from a video -- I constantly hear the trainer pointing out subtle things to new people things (like their their posture) that's causing the problem they're addressing, getting them to calm down, to really _see _the dog in front of them, to be more enthusiastic and quicker in their praise to keep the dog engaged, and on and on and on. In other words, teaching them the fine art of communicating by actually observing them -- this isn't about the mechanics of luring to a sit and giving a treat (which admittedly can easily be learned by video), but the deeper stuff that really matters in building a strong bond (which I think requires some coaching when you are a brand-new dog owner).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

For someone who admittedly has a very low opinion of the average pet owner, I have a surprising amount of faith in people's ability to learn??

I do give a lot of links and offer a lot of advise, yeah it can be a bit overwhelming! I also tell them where they can find a "competent trainer" because that to can be a chore. 


** Some content removed by ADMIN. **


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Totally agree with Selzer. This new owner needs the support of a class. She's struggling, in over her head, and needs a human to coach her on how to turn it around.
> 
> What happens in a beginner class with newbies is the trainer works on _teaching the human_ on all sorts of things, most of which can't be learned from a video -- I constantly hear the trainer pointing out subtle things to new people things (like their their posture) that's causing the problem they're addressing, getting them to calm down, to really _see _the dog in front of them, to be more enthusiastic and quicker in their praise to keep the dog engaged, and on and on and on. In other words, teaching them the fine art of communicating by actually observing them -- this isn't about the mechanics of luring to a sit and giving a treat (which admittedly can easily be learned by video), but the deeper stuff that really matters in building a strong bond (which I think requires some coaching when you are a brand-new dog owner).


*^^^^ *Completely agree. This is so very important.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am not saying that they shouldn't or that it's not important... I am saying that without severe behavioral issues its not worth rehoming a good dog because the owner cannot afford training sessions at the moment. I think all dogs should get formal training and the most important part is what the owner gets out of it. i am merely saying that it IS possible to house train a GSD without them if the owner refuses to do the classes given they have no more serious issues going on other than GSD hyper activity and lack of obedience training. Judging by the comments from the poster it sounds like nilif and some run of the mill daily training could go a long way! Hopefully they already have a crate and can read about the wonderful uses for house training.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wick said:


> I am not saying that they shouldn't or that it's not important... I am saying that without severe behavioral issues its not worth rehoming a good dog because the owner cannot afford training sessions at the moment. I think all dogs should get formal training and the most important part is what the owner gets out of it. i am merely saying that it IS possible to house train a GSD without them if the owner refuses to do the classes given they have no more serious issues going on other than GSD hyper activity and lack of obedience training. Judging by the comments from the poster it sounds like nilif and some run of the mill daily training could go a long way! Hopefully they already have a crate and can read about the wonderful uses for house training.


 
lack of training/problems training continue to be one of the top contributing factors in dogs being abandoned/abused and rehomed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wick said:


> I am not saying that they shouldn't or that it's not important... I am saying that without severe behavioral issues its not worth rehoming a good dog because the owner cannot afford training sessions at the moment. I think all dogs should get formal training and the most important part is what the owner gets out of it. i am merely saying that it IS possible to house train a GSD without them if the owner refuses to do the classes given they have no more serious issues going on other than GSD hyper activity and lack of obedience training. Judging by the comments from the poster it sounds like nilif and some run of the mill daily training could go a long way! Hopefully they already have a crate and can read about the wonderful uses for house training.


 Yes, aggression will have the people here scurrying to post how they should get a behaviorist or trainer on board. How right and beautiful when people go to classes BEFORE it comes to that. Evenso, all those dogs dying in shelters, according to the people at shelters, have great temperaments and aggression really isn't the reason they were abandoned. The dogs were abandoned because they are animals that act like animals, and no one taught them how to be an animal in a human home. 

Trainers and behaviorists brought on board because of aggression are going to be a lot more expensive than your typical basic household obedience classes. Sometimes, we let a youngster rule the roost for so long that their nuisance behaviors will morph into more problems. Better to get on track before the whole train is derailed.

A dog with a decent temperament is not generally going to become aggressive without classes. But a dog who has no human leadership, does not trust its human to make decisions and let him know what to do and how to respond to things, may take things farther when in an unusual situation, because the dog just can't count on the guy on the other end of the leash. There is no bond of trust there. So the pup is basically on its own in the world but tied to a bump on a log. This means that when there is a possible threat, the dog cannot flee (fight or flight), so it basically has no choice but to put up a fight or at least something that looks like one -- and at that point, someone comes on here and tells of their aggressive dog and what can they do, and we tell them to go get a behaviorist or trainer. 

We have an opportunity here. A pup that is not yet at that point in the game and with just a little luck, may never need to be. 

I already know that some will say, my dog never went to classes and did not become aggressive. True. I have some myself. But then, I have experience with dogs, and I have a management style, and my dogs have confidence in me. My first GSD was a ticking time bomb because of my inexperience. And, I don't want anyone to make that mistake. Some people are natural leaders and some had to learn to be leaders through much trial and much error.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So, where is the OP? This happens so often. Everyone giving their take while the OP goes mute. How about waiting with responding until the OP is part of the discussion again?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> So, where is the OP? This happens so often. Everyone giving their take while the OP goes mute. How about waiting with responding until the OP is part of the discussion again?


 This happens so often, maybe not because there is something wrong with the posts or the site, but it could be that some people have a distaste for hearing what they do not want to hear. God forbid we stop saying would needs to be said in case someone might not want to hear it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

selzer said:


> This happens so often, maybe not because there is something wrong with the posts or the site, but it could be that some people have a distaste for hearing what they do not want to hear. God forbid we stop saying would needs to be said in case someone might not want to hear it.


I admire your persistence trying to help people with their doggy problems. I am about to quit doing it as I doubt it will be utilized. In today's culture: everyone is a winner, everyone's self esteem is fragile, we always have to be nice in order not to offend anyone. 
I see it more and more on this forum lately; people who complain after having been given honest advice and then feeling offended by it, suddenly get complement after complement to appease them.
I see it in my work as pet dog trainer; people send me endless stories about their dogs' behavior and when I tell them what to do about it, I am expected to have the magic wand instead of owners willing to put in the work. I think they want to hear how darling their snarling dog actually is and not to worry about it.
Just venting.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > I am not saying that they shouldn't or that it's not important... I am saying that without severe behavioral issues its not worth rehoming a good dog because the owner cannot afford training sessions at the moment. I think all dogs should get formal training and the most important part is what the owner gets out of it. i am merely saying that it IS possible to house train a GSD without them if the owner refuses to do the classes given they have no more serious issues going on other than GSD hyper activity and lack of obedience training. Judging by the comments from the poster it sounds like nilif and some run of the mill daily training could go a long way! Hopefully they already have a crate and can read about the wonderful uses for house training.
> ...


Yes and I believe it should be trained.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> This happens so often, maybe not because there is something wrong with the posts or the site, but it could be that some people have a distaste for hearing what they do not want to hear. God forbid we stop saying would needs to be said in case someone might not want to hear it.


It was obvious from the very first post, IMO. There have been several similar threads in the last few weeks. Each thread has an owner that is way in over their head, has put in next to zero work into the dog, has a myriad of excuses, refuses to accept responsibility for their screw ups, and expects a magical solution for all their problems that doesn't involve any work or sacrifices. Unfortunately this is a pretty common scenario in the younger generations (including my own).

In most of these cases all reasonable replies will fall on deaf ears and absolutely nothing will change.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

yuriy said:


> In most of these cases all reasonable replies will fall on deaf ears and absolutely nothing will change.


 Most cases but not all, hence I think that those who give advice should not stop trying because it does reach a few that are willing to learn and helps those who want to be helped.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

MishkasMom said:


> Most cases but not all, hence I think that those who give advice should not stop trying because it does reach a few that are willing to learn and helps those who want to be helped.


For sure, there's definitely some benefit in stacking the site with good advice. If nothing else, a future visitor may gain something from it.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

yuriy said:


> For sure, there's definitely some benefit in stacking the site with good advice. If nothing else, a future visitor may gain something from it.


I read all these threads and the advice from knowledgeable members has really helped me. I am not new to dogs, but new to GSDs. I always appreciate that there are those who genuinely try to help others. Maybe the OP who the info is directed at disappears, but others, like me, gain from the info.


----------



## FearlessFreya (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't stop with the advice!! I'm a newbie owner, and these forums have been of tremendous help to me even before I became a member. There is a lot of great advice here. I realize it's MY job to learn and train my dog, there is no magic wand - only hard work and persistence. While I may not agree with everything said, I see the value, and recognize we each have to find a method we are comfortable with and that we can stick with, with confidence.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

https://m.youtube.com/user/kikopup
Plenty of free training advice for owners, positive reinforcement. Kikopup is very generous sharing her knowledge.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

kaslkaos said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/kikopup
> Plenty of free training advice for owners, positive reinforcement. Kikopup is very generous sharing her knowledge.


She's very good. Just look at her own dogs.


----------

